# TTC at 43, am I mad?



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi . . . [tiptoes in . . . ] 

I'm 43 and hubby is 51, we ttc 5yrs ago but gave up after 3 failed DEIVF cycles. We've now decided to have another shot but can't afford IVF so are looking into donor sperm using my own eggs.

Look forward to getting to know you all!

Love and baby dust to all

Miss Babs xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

You are not mad.  My cousin had her children at 44 and 46 years of age and she looks and feels fantastic.  Go for it.

X


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Missbabs, 

Welcome on back with your tiptoes popping back. 

Sorry to hear of your failed cycles but one thing I have learnt after being on this sad train ride is that things have changed so much over the years, technology, clinics, techniques and affordability. 

There is still a chance if you've a good AMH but I fear if not then you may be putting yourself under more stress & strains wishing and hoping. My AMH has dropped loads since turning 41 so I'm glad I chose DE but I travel abroad as its so terribly expensive in the uk.. They also don't give you as much success rates as abroad. 

Keep an open mind, I say throw all at it and go for it. Good luck and bless you xx


----------



## braxma14 (May 25, 2011)

At 43 chances with your own eggs are really slim to none. I was/am at the Altra-vita in Russia, Huge clinic, thousands of women, and they can count a few (I think 2 or 3 that got pregnant and delivered !!! a live infant with their own eggs at 43 (a first baby) for the whole clinic and a dozen leading doctors. It almost never happens. My friend started at 43 in 2011 with young bf sperm..and OE... she is 48 with nothing but depression right now and the BF long gone. If you want a realistic chance, save a couple of years and buy DE again and either combine with Donor sperm or buy Donor embryo entirely. Even better, buy a few donor embryos from different donors (4-6) and do PGD (if possible) on them to make sure they are OK to up the chances of conceiving. Like Hbkmorris said, wishing and hoping are extremely stressful and drain every ounce of energy out of you and can force you quit prematurely when you still have decent chances for motherhood with a child with slightly different DNA then yours.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

I meant to add that my cousin used her own eggs.  There is also a lady on here who is part of my birth group who had her first child by IVF and got pregnant naturally at 45 years of age and had a daughter.

I wouldn't give up on your own eggs just yet. Everyone is different.

X


----------



## AmeliaH (Apr 12, 2016)

hi, sorry for asking this but how you shifted from egg donation back to own eggs+donor sperm ?
i'm sorry egg donation gave no result. however, relying on own eggs at this age is very doubtful. sorry. i didn't want to make you sad.
donor everything (eggs and sperm) may be the best option for you in case everything is fine with your uterus and you can carry pregnancy.
good luck


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi MissBabs,
After multiple failed DEIVF many FF ladies do immune investigations.
Of course, if you can afford home insemination only why not to try.
Sorry you have MF, otherwise the least costly option would be try naturally.


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you ladies all for your replies. I must admit I wasn't expecting such a negative vibe but I guess it's realism rather than false hope!


Honestly, I'm not getting my hopes up but we've never tried with my own eggs and just don't have the funds to try more IVF at the moment so thought it can't harm to try IUI with ds in the meantime. I'm fit and healthy despite my age so we'll see what happens!


Wishing you all luck on your ttc journey xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

MissBabs- your life, your decisions. Successful treatment whatever you decide
braxma14- I wish you positive cycling. I come across positive reviews on Altra Vita, they are very popular in Russia. 
I agree with Hbkmorris, have you considered doing eg PGD/ PGS NGS/ combining ivf with PGD cause of yr failed cycles or doing additional testing? Ivf with PGD is much cheaper at overseas clinics.


----------



## Mrs.F (Nov 4, 2013)

you're definately not alone in this. I had 3 embryos transferred yesterday (will be 43 on Sept 21), so am now officially PUPO.
Our DD was born June 2015 after TTC for 3 years, 4th IVF cycle.
wish you good luck from the heart!


----------

